# Home Haunt Public Walkthrough Questions



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

So I've been haunting for a while now and my haunt has gotten pretty elaborate. We always just have 2 parties by invitation only for the haunt, we usually get about 150-200 people through, but this year we have an almost 5x bigger area to work with, and if I'm gonna be going through this much effort and money for the haunt, I want a LOT more people to go through...

So, my question is what do I all need to do to open the haunt to the public a night or two? What precautions do I need to take? Can I charge admission or should I just have a "suggested donation"? Do I need an inspection? I'd just like all the details anyone may have, so that I know what I'm getting myself into...

Thanks!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

There are several threads on this subject in here. One common theme that is always mentioned is once you charge admission you are subject to needing insurance (other than home-owners) and inspections for electrical, fire, Structures, and a few other things.

I'm not sure about what happens if you have a donation box, although a donation box is thought of as kinda tacky by many unless it's being used for a specific charity. I'm not sure about insurance in that case.

You should get many responses from others that are more qualified to answer these questions than I. But I thought I'd add my 2 cents.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

That is what I thought about charging admission...The haunt is to help raise canned goods and money for the local food bank...would I be able to charge a 2 canned good admission or should I just keep it at a recommendation? I definitely want to avoid as much of the hassle as possible...if it is free what is required for insurance and so on?

Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What is required is based on where you live.

Colorado Springs and Fort Collins require a permit whether you are charging or not.

You need to contact the city where you live to see if permits or fire inspections are required. They should also be able to tell you if additional insurance is required. As you are still a minor, make sure your parents are involved because you'd be using their home owner's insurance.


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

When you say contact the city who exactly do you mean? The inspections offices? Fire Department? Sorry...just not sure...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

thealmightyzenk said:


> When you say contact the city who exactly do you mean? The inspections offices? Fire Department? Sorry...just not sure...


Contact the fire department and the city government where you live. I could point you at websites to look at but you haven't said where you live in Colorado.

Let's say you live in Longmont. They have a special event permit. It does not mention a haunted house permit specifically so you'd have to call them and ask. I doubt you'd have 100+ people on the property at the same time so you're safe there but if you plan on charging for admittance (for profit) then you'd better have your ducks in a row. It sounds like your haunt is for charity though.



> Special Event: A temporary commercial or festive activity or promotion held on private property within the City of Longmont at a specific location, which takes place typically no more than once per year including, but not limited to, carnivals, circuses, fairs and festivals which reasonably may be expected to attract more than 100 persons at any one time. (Maximum permit limit 14 days) Fee $50.00


Your website mentions a new 3500 square foot space for the haunt. Is this a commercial building?


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

No the haunt will be in a pole barn structure in my yard. It is technically out of city limits but we have a Greeley address...and yes the haunt is for non-profit...


----------

